# os powerbook G4 13 pouces



## loul92 (27 Septembre 2013)

bonjour a tous, fidèle utilisateur de windows depuis bien trop longtemps, j'ai décidé de franchir le cap et enfin d'essaye les mac, pour cela , j'ai dénicher sur ebay un power book g4 13 pouces et j'aimerai réinstaller le système car l'ancien proprio a tout laissé tel quel (avec ces données pesos, etc) malheureusement aucun dvd nétait livre avec, et étant tout simplement néophyte dans le monde mac j'aimerais avoir des infos sur quel système pourrais convenir sur ce modèle et ou trouver les dvd, (internet, ebay, leboncoin,...).
je remercie par avance tous ceux qui pourrons m'aider


----------



## Madalvée (27 Septembre 2013)

DVD OS X Tiger 10.4.6 noir universel, ou Léopard universel, sur ebay ou price. Pas de DVD gris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pas de DVD gris.



Ah ? Et pourquoi donc ? 

loul92, il va d'abord falloir savoir quel Mac tu as acheté, parce que les PowerBook G4, ils n'ont été décjinés que sous trois tailles : 12 pouces, 15 pouces et 17 pouces, mais de 13 pouces, foin. De plus, pour chacune de ces tailles, il a existé plusieurs modèles diversement "motorisés" :

- de 867 Mhz à 1,5 Ghz pour les 12 pouces,
- de 400 Mhz à 1,67 Mhz pour les 15 pouces,
- de 1 Ghz à 1,67 Ghz pour les 17 pouces.

Si, comme je le pense, tu nous parles d'un 12 pouces, , il peut donc s'agir d'un G4 à 867 Mhz, 1 Ghz, 1,33 Ghz ou 1,5 Ghz, et ces machines sont diversement dotées en mémoire (de 128 à 1132 Mo pour le 867 Mhz, qui n'a que 128 Mo "soudés", et de 256 Mo à 1,25 Go pour les autres qui ont 256 Mo "soudés".

Donc, pour te conseiller un système, il faut savoir lequel tu as, avec combien de mémoire. Quant aux "DVD gris", s'il est vrai que tu ne pourras pas utiliser n'importe lesquels, ceux destinés aux PowerBook G4 ont des chances de fonctionner !


----------



## Madalvée (27 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Et pourquoi donc ?
> Quant aux "DVD gris", s'il est vrai que tu ne pourras pas utiliser n'importe lesquels, ceux destinés aux PowerBook G4 ont des chances de fonctionner !



Oui, je disais ça pour simplifier parce qu'au bout de 3 ans je n'ai toujours pas trouvé les gris de mon PowerMac G5 d'avant-dernière génération.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> au bout de 3 ans je n'ai toujours pas trouvé les gris de mon PowerMac G5 d'avant-dernière génération.



Ben c'est très con, ça, pourquoi tu ne demandes pas ? Je les ai, moi, ces disques (mais l'iMac correspondant, lui, ça fait un bail qu'il est parti moitié aux pièces de rechange, et moitié à la benne &#8230; Carte mère morte, mais c'est pas grave, il n'était pas à moi ).

un p'tit MP ?


----------



## loul92 (28 Septembre 2013)

ok merci pour ces infos, il s'agit donc d'un powebook g4 12 pouces, 1.5Ghz, 512 ram, 60go.
l système ne détecte pas le combo cd/dvd et apparemment il y a un cd de bloque dedans me suis mis en demeure de le changer (je suis en train de tout démonter)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

loul92 a dit:


> (je suis en train de tout démonter)



Alors, je serais toi, j'arrêterais, parce que le lecteur de DVD, sur ce modèle, pour y accéder, il faut tout enlever (carte mère comprise). Une fois le lecteur de DVD démonté, il ne reste plus dans la machine que le subwoofer et les deux haut-parleurs, si mes souvenirs sont exacts.

Pour venir à bout d'un DVD récalcitrant, le mieux, c'est de démarrer la machine avec le bouton de la souris ou du trackpad enfoncé, en introduisant, le cas échéant, une lame de cutter vers le milieu de la fente, inclinée vers le haut de l'intérieur du lecteur, afin de guider le DVD si, comme ça arrive parfois, il vient buter sur le haut de la fente, et entre de nouveau dan le lecteur.

Sinon, 512 Mo, je te conseille plutôt Tiger (Mac OS X 10.4.x) que Leopard (MacOS X 10.5.x), car si en théorie tu as le minimum pour faire tourner ce dernier, ça va swapper en permanence sur la mémoire virtuelle, et tu n'auras pas fini de pester après la roue chromatique "de la mort qui tue". Sans ça, avec 768 Mo ou plus (1,25 Go serait l'idéal, soit une barrette de 1 Go de SDRam DDR PC2700 ou PC3200 en plus des 256 Mo soudés), cette machine supportera très bien Leopard


----------



## loul92 (28 Septembre 2013)

merci Pascal 77, c'est vrai j'ai un peu galéré pour tout sortir mais c'est bon, il ne me reste plus qu'as trouver un lecteur compatible sur ebay ou autre et concernant la mémoire vive, lidée de changer la barrette présente m'avais également effleure l'esprit.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Septembre 2013)

Le démontage n'est pas impossible même si délicat, je l'ai fait trois fois et ça s'est bien passé (le tout est de ne pas casser les prises très fragiles et de bien mettre les vis dans l'ordre), mais je n'ai pas pu guérir mon superdrive, un neuf n'a pas plus marché que l'ancien, il peut y avoir des composants cramés en amont.
EDIT tiens ça me donne envie de le rallumer pour une petite séquence nostalgie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

loul92 a dit:


> merci Pascal 77, c'est vrai j'ai un peu galéré pour tout sortir mais c'est bon, il ne me reste plus qu'as trouver un lecteur compatible sur ebay ou autre et concernant la mémoire vive, lidée de changer la barrette présente m'avais également effleure l'esprit.





Madalvée a dit:


> Le démontage n'est pas impossible même si délicat, je l'ai fait trois fois et ça s'est bien passé (le tout est de ne pas casser les prises très fragiles et de bien mettre les vis dans l'ordre), mais je n'ai pas pu guérir mon superdrive, un neuf n'a pas plus marché que l'ancien, il peut y avoir des composants cramés en amont.
> EDIT tiens ça me donne envie de le rallumer pour une petite séquence nostalgie.



Je confirme, après avoir monté un superdrive en parfait état dans celui de ma fille, j'ai eu le même résultat, il n'est pas détecté (il n'apparait pas dans "Infos système Apple"), tout se passe comme si le contrôleur ATA auquel il est raccordé était grillé.


----------



## loul92 (29 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je confirme, après avoir monté un superdrive en parfait état dans celui de ma fille, j'ai eu le même résultat, il n'est pas détecté (il n'apparait pas dans "Infos système Apple"), tout se passe comme si le contrôleur ATA auquel il est raccordé était grillé.



je verais bien j'ai commande le lecteur sur ebay, merci pour l'info, si cela ne marche pas, je saurais pourquoi


----------



## sap54 (26 Novembre 2013)

Désolé de remonter un peu cette conversation. Mais est-ce que ce Powerbook vaut la peine pour le surf, les mails, ou bien utiliser de vieilles versions de Final Cut ? Ou c'est trop "vieux" ? 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

sap54 a dit:


> Désolé de remonter un peu cette conversation. Mais est-ce que ce Powerbook vaut la peine pour le surf, les mails, ou bien utiliser de vieilles versions de Final Cut ? Ou c'est trop "vieux" ?
> 
> Merci



Un G4 à 1,5 Ghz permet encore largement de faire tout ce que tu évoques, toutefois, 512 Mo, c'est un peu léger, il faudrait remplacer sa barrette de 256 o par une d'au moins 512 Mo (soit 768 au total) pour le surf et les Mails. Pour Final Cut, mieux vaudrait le doter d'une barrette de 1 Go (soit 1,25 Go en tout &#8230; c'est de la PC 2700 et cette machine supporte aussi la PC3200, donc dans l'une ou l'autre de ces deux définitions, ça se trouve encore).

à titre d'infos, en dehors de Final Cut Pro, je fais encore régulièrement ce que tu décris et bien d'autres choses avec un iBook 12 pouces qui affiche 300 Mhz de moins que ton PowerBook (1,2 Ghz), mais a 1,25 Go de Ram. Sous Mac OS X 10.4 actuellement, pour raison de compatibilité avec un logiciel qui ne tourne pas sous 10.5, il a cependant un bon moment fonctionné avec Leopard avant que je ne récupère mon MacBook Pro actuel.


----------



## Jean-Yves44 (19 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un G4 à 1,5 Ghz c'est de la PC 2700 et cette machine supporte aussi la PC3200, donc dans l'une ou l'autre de ces deux définitions, http://www.macway.com/fr/product/59...go-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-a-vie.html).



Bonjour et Bonne Année à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un Powerbook 12-Inch 1.5 GHz - M9690LL/A* - PowerBook6,8 - A1104 - 2030. Hormis le lecteur HS qui restera en l'état cet appareil a besoin de mémoire car il n'a qu'une barrette de 256 Mo soit un total de 512 Mo. Je compte mettre une barrette de 1Go.

Comme l'écrit Pascal 77 ce portable supporte la PC 2700 donc à 333 Mhz et aussi la PC 3200 qui est elle à 400 Mhz. 
Dans l'un ou l'autre cas, il me semble avoir lu que les performances avec la barrette PC 3200 seront identiques à celle d'une barrette PC 2700 car il y a une histoire de vitesse du Bus.
Je vous remercie de bien vouloir me confirmer ou non ces données.

Merci à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2014)

Jean-Yves44 a dit:


> Bonjour et Bonne Année à tous,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un Powerbook 12-Inch 1.5 GHz - M9690LL/A* - PowerBook6,8 - A1104 - 2030. Hormis le lecteur HS qui restera en l'état cet appareil a besoin de mémoire car il n'a qu'une barrette de 256 Mo soit un total de 512 Mo. Je compte mettre une barrette de 1Go.
> 
> ...



Je confirme, dans un ordinateur donné, c'est la carte mère qui fixe la fréquence de travail des barrettes (qui est soit la fréquence du bus de données, dans le cas des PPC, soit  celle du bus "mémoire", généralement différente de celle du bus de données, pour les Mac Intel), or celle des G4 à 1,5 Ghz est à 166 Mhz, d'où l'emploi de la 2700 à la base (je rappelle que dans le cas de la DDR SDRam, la fréquence de travail réelle est la moitié de celle indiquée).


----------



## Jean-Yves44 (19 Janvier 2014)

Rebonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse, il ne me reste qu'à trouver une des deux et de faire les essais de compatibilité.
Maintenant à 25 euros chez LDLC la barrette PC 2700 en Crucial je vais peut-être abandonner mes recherches de barrette d'occasion car les prix sont pratiquement similaires et sans garantie.


----------

